# Pig and Cree picture thread



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I will not post pictures every day but today is their day to learn what our place is about and explore. These were taken in the orchard

this is really cute, Cree is following kaos and Pig is following Vixen








riot and cree








pig and kaos








riot and General playing








cree and riot








Pig and kaos








In the chicken coop

OMG, WTF are those








If I don't move it won't see me!








LET US OUT








yeah we have lots of chickens








mmmm chicken poop!








my bread bitches!!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

lol at the chicken picture. Good thing you dont have turkeys or should i say birdzilla.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lmao! They look like Snoop did when he saw the chickens yesterday..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO those chicken pictures are soo funny! I'm glad to see them falling into the pack order!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

those are sum great pics!!! keep them coming!!! i like the one were cree and pig are running from the chickens!!! cree was like oh hell naw!!!lmao!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok I'm sending them back! lol
I went to the bathroom for a few minutes and this is what I found. They killed General's stuffed toy, found a paper towel roll and ate it, got into the laundry room and pulled socks out, and someone (Cree) peed in the corner! lol I guess I really will have my hands full!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh no. Sadie used to eat the baby toys Eli would throw out of the playpen LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

uh oh.. Don't tell General who did it... Say it was some cur from the side of the road... LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> uh oh.. Don't tell General who did it... Say it was some cur from the side of the road... LOL


What does cur mean? I am trying to decipher the lingo LOL thanks


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh no!! lol! i love the chickens! it's like they wanted to head for the hills! these things are moving on us!! that's too funny!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> What does cur mean? I am trying to decipher the lingo LOL thanks


*Cur* refers to a mutt, a dog of mixed ancestry, typically characterized as one who tends to growl frequently rather than maintain calm.

like a scared, aggressive, unsound mutt lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok thanks OZ good to know


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL those are really adorable shots!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lmfao. The dog on the right is like...I DIDNT DO IT! YOU KNOW I DIDNT DO IT!!!


Have fun with those pups Lisa!!! Hahaha.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> *Cur* refers to a mutt, a dog of mixed ancestry, typically characterized as one who tends to growl frequently rather than maintain calm.
> 
> like a scared, aggressive, unsound mutt lol


also reffered to down south as a Hinez 57.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Lmfao. The dog on the right is like...I DIDNT DO IT! YOU KNOW I DIDNT DO IT!!!
> 
> Have fun with those pups Lisa!!! Hahaha.


hahahaha!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

And Shana...I just saw Pigs tail! OMFG! Its EXACTLY like Mailes...it looks like its been dipped. Theyre twinnies!!!! I <3 her...if she uh...doesnt make it home and you hear about a hi-jacked plane...IT WAS NOT ME STEALING PIG...I SWEAR. hahaha.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Ok I'm sending them back! lol
> I went to the bathroom for a few minutes and this is what I found. They killed General's stuffed toy, found a paper towel roll and ate it, got into the laundry room and pulled socks out, and someone (Cree) peed in the corner! lol I guess I really will have my hands full!


Oh crap, I sent them to you to make them better not for them to bring down the whole kennel! I'm sorry!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG! They are too cute! Raisin has lost many stuffies to Lady's jaws of stuffy death lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Oh crap, I sent them to you to make them better not for them to bring down the whole kennel! I'm sorry!!!


HA! no big deal It was my fault for letting them be by themselves while I was gone. I thought the would be good but this is what I got :angeldevi

Today is the freebie day, tomorrow is all business! 
Riot has new partners in crime!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My camera needs to be replaced but here are some pictures of the puppies first night of puppy class. This is when they got to play with the other puppies. We had a few puppies missing in class to night but Spencer (the cattle dog) and Hope (the rottie) got to have puppy fun.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha I love those pictures. It looks like Spencer had fun herding Cree! Who's that cutie little girl?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My friends baby and now that you ask I cannot remember her name....... darn
They had a blast playing with the other puppies. Spencer liked to play with your guys, Hope and Riot are BFF's and they went and did their own thing. They were really cute when all 5 puppies got in a pile up.


----------

